# My beginners kit - Dunlop NZ9



## A.B.R.L (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello all

I've recently taken up the game of golf, and I've just completed my second lesson at a local "beginners academy". 

For these lessons, I've been borrowing clubs from the pro, but I'm now at a stage where I feel comfortable enough to invest in my own clubs - knowing that I will be taking this game forward.

Thus began my dilema, as I was torn between buying a betlginners set or spending a good amount of money on a "branded" set of irons, driver, etc... (read: ping, cobra, tieist, etc). I thought I'd share my thoughts here as this is the sort of post I was looking for over the last couple of days.

My thought process went a bit like this: I immediately discounted the "branded" option, as it didn't make sense to spend Â£500/Â£600 (or more) on a sport I've just started to learn. Plus, this whole "brand snobbery" thing really doesn't do anything for me. 

I then moved on to looking at some branded kits, and the ones I liked were around the Â£280/Â£300 mark (ie. MD Golf, etc). These beginners kit seemed to fit the bill quite nicely, but the thought that some of these clubs are made only for that particular "kit" played with my mind. 

I therefore took a bit of a gamble and built my own starter kit using the new Dunlop NZ9 gear. I've been reading some good things about Dunlop and the T12 kit you can find at any SportsDirect didn't feel to bad at all. So I though "it will at least feel as decent as this".

I ordered the irons, 3 wood, and the hybrid - and I also bought a putter and a bag. I figured I won't be using a driver anytime soon so saved myself Â£65 for now. 

The whole kit arrived today, and my initial feedback is that it looks and feels the part!!! 

Enough for one post though, I will feedback again once I take it for a spin tomorrow at the driving range.

All the best!


----------



## macca64 (Jul 30, 2012)

good thinking ,welcome,to the forum,


----------



## dufferman (Jul 30, 2012)

Nothing wrong with starting in the budget end of things - I only recently upgraded from some Wilson clubs (to quote American Golf who took them as a trade in - "our database doesn't recognise these clubs they're so old") and they never really did me any harm!


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 30, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, you are not going to fit in here at all, you talk far too much sence! 

I'm my opinion you have made exactly the right dessision. I don't know what happened to the guy but he turned up on the forum a while back, he had come back to golf and bought all the kit you have, the difference was he was a very low handicapper. If its good enough for him I'm sure it will be for you.

I am a tipical all the gear, no idea!

Keep us up to date on the lessons and swing.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jul 30, 2012)

You'll have to give us a review. I've heard great things about the driver!

Might actually be my next golf purchase. That, or a membership.


----------



## Matty (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't overlook the option of second hand either. I'm using Callaway x18 irons that I got second hand from a pro shop when I started off. Still using them now and no major worries - a great set of irons in my opinion.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jul 30, 2012)

Some might say on here stay away from Dunlop, although not for everyone i managed to go from 21-14 using Dunlop 65i irons. So i am the same as you when i started out no point spending wads on gear that i have no idea about, so started with cheap irons and playing off 14 showed they aint that bad.


----------



## Jamie1873 (Jul 30, 2012)

I always think it's a good option to do that.
I found myself in the fortunate position when I started out a couple of years back that my friends had a lot of old (to them) clubs, e.g. TM R7's etc, that they had lying around.
I was able to buy my driver, 3 wood & hybrid for Â£100 from one mate, spent Â£240 on brand new irons (4-SW) & bag.
Picked up a putter for Â£30 on ebay and off I went.

Since then i've got to grips with what I felt my game needed to improve and got them when I could afford to.

Good luck on your progress.
I hope you are not married as you will soon get a lot of grief, trust me!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 31, 2012)

Some great reviews of that lit been seen lately following a not so solid reputation. Now you've got the bug hope all goes well enjoy the forum and keep us posted with your progress. 
Enjoy


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 31, 2012)

You are a shining example to follow!

Coaching first, clubs later, finally membership.

I bet you will buy your entire set of Taylor Made clubs and a scotty putter with pro shop vouchers


----------



## Rooter (Jul 31, 2012)

I've said it before and i'll say it again! the dunlop NZ9 Driver is a fantastic club, when i did a consumer test for TG, it came in the top 5 for me in distance and dispersion. measured on trackman, i was hitting it 274 yards at the belfrys uphill driving range with tight dispersion. It for me hit longer and straighter than the RBZ, Ping G20, Callaway Razr X, Nike VRS etc etc etc...


----------



## A.B.R.L (Jul 31, 2012)

Ladies & Gents


Firstly, thank you very much for making me feel so welcome in this forum!

I'm reporting back as promised, following my third overall lesson and first time taking the NZ9's to the range.

I can sum it up pretty quickly really: My first impressions of the set was positively confirmed! These clubs look and feel great! 

I arrived 30 minutes early to practice my putting skills, and the Dunlop TP putter felt pretty good throughout. Then, through the course of the lesson, I used the 5 and 7 iron and also the 3 wood and 3 hybrid. All the clubs felt really solid and oozed quality. All I needed to do was focus on smoothing that back swing and rotating the hips and the ball would go pretty accurately where I aimed at (need to improve the consistency of my swing though).

In fact, the club pro actually congratulated me on the set and, after closer inspection of my 7 iron, said: "Wow, Dunlop have come along quite a bit hey!?"  

Now, granted I don't yet have the sophistication in the game to compare this set to "better" clubs. However, what I'm giving you here is feedback from someone who's just taken up the game and has had at  go at everything from "el cheepo" sets to ping g15's (and equivalents) before buying. For Â£225 (including delivery) + another Â£65ish for the driver (which I'll only get when I come to need one) I think I'd struggle to get this much quality on brand new beginners clubs.

Congratulations to Dunlop and I'm pleased that I've got these to take me forward in the game.

(p.s.: The irrational "me" agreed to playing 9 holes with a client tomorrow. I know, stupid right? Anyway, he's fully aware of my skill level and happy to help me out which is great. I'll soon report how these bad boys performed on the course).


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 31, 2012)

just dont try and skin the ball on the course and you will do better than you expect 

nowlets see how long you stick with them until the golf bug strikes and has you eyeing up all the new shiny stuff (trust me its a disease/addiction lol)


----------



## palindromicbob (Aug 1, 2012)

I annoys me that the NZ9 stuff isn't really in many of the Sports Direct shops. Yes they have the very low end gear but I wouldn't mind having a look and the new stuff.


----------



## A.B.R.L (Aug 1, 2012)

I know what you mean re SportsDirect. I for one took a punt of these as I hadn't seen them in the flesh. Thankfully it has paid off.

Oh and by the way, for the other newbies out there reading this, from a "beginners set" perspective I also had a very good look at Ben Sayers M9, MD Golf Seve Augusta, Wilson CGI and Ram FX500. All of these sets felt really solid as well, and perhaps MD edges this selection due to the titanium driver (again, only relevant as and when one finds the need to use this club, but nonetheless).

However, I think that overall quality has been gained by me building my own set with these NZ9 (Dunlop don't sell them in a "beginners kit" format). Albeit that I still stayed well within the Â£300 mark that the above kits find themselves as well.


----------



## RogB (Aug 1, 2012)

A.B.R.L said:



			Oh and by the way, for the other newbies out there reading this, from a "beginners set" perspective I also had a very good look at Ben Sayers M9, MD Golf Seve Augusta, Wilson CGI and Ram FX500.
		
Click to expand...

I started with the Ben Sayers M9 set just over a year ago - got me started without too much faff and over time I replaced the weaker elements. The shafts in the woods seemed very flexible (to me in comparison to trying my mates and brothers premium kit - they might suit the majority) - so they were upgraded to MD Superstrongs as and when I saw a bargain crop up. Then the putter which was a bit light and tinny - but went OK - saw a YES! Madison on thesportdepot which seems to suit me. Last up and just recently the irons - nothing wrong with the M9's but I decided to treat myself and it coincided with the need of a spare set for visitors - the M9 set is now in reserve. Happy to learn with what I have now:thup:
Oh and keep having the lessons - I get better immediately after, for about 2 weeks, and then slowly revert to my normal form. It takes time but slowly getting down to mid-high nineties. Most of all enjoy getting out and using the kit!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 1, 2012)

Enjoy your 9 holes relax and don't get anxious just because your client has played more, he'll help you along and hopefully give you plenty more business too!


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 1, 2012)

you have the right idea,start of with a set of cheap starter clubs and work your way up,whos to say in a few months you decide to pack the game in as it is not for you,lets face it you don't go and spend thousands on a bike if you cant ride one.


----------



## A.B.R.L (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi all

Just came back from my first ever 9 holes on a par-3 course. Absolutely fantastic day out! This is where this game really becomes fun!

I must say, the 3 lessons I've had so far have been invaluable. However (and I know this is going to sound stupid) it is COMPLETELY different to actually be out their on the course. I've got a new found respect for practising with all the clubs at the driving range. 

My advice to newbies like me is to get out their on a par 3 course with someone patient and who's played the game for a while. Putting the lessons into practise and picking the club/shot you'll use for each part of the hole is really good fun.

The one thing I have been frustrated with is trying to use my 3 wood. I'm finding it hard to get any distance with this club, in fact, the ball keeps going up (as opposed to forward). So I used my 3 hybrid off the tee instead. I'll be picking this up with the pro in my next lesson.

All in all, I'm really pleased that I took up the game and its definitely one to take with me well into old age. The clubs are performing really well, albeit I can see the advantage in using more expensive (better) quality gear for some shots (putted a few holes with an Oddessy today, and wow!)

Onwards and upwards, and touch base again soon!


----------



## Neddy (Aug 1, 2012)

A.B.R.L said:



			I must say, the 3 lessons I've had so far have been invaluable. However (and I know this is going to sound stupid) it is COMPLETELY different to actually be out their on the course. I've got a new found respect for practising with all the clubs at the driving range.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't sound stupid at all. The course is a completely different animal to the driving range. Even experienced golfers, heck, even pros, can hit it beautifully on the range and the find it infinitely harder on the course.

Glad you enjoyed your first on course experience. Sounds like you are hooked.

Welcome to hell :lol:


----------



## A.B.R.L (Aug 1, 2012)

Cheers Neddy,

Hooked indeed! Now I need to use ALL my sales skills to negotiate "golf time" with the wife


----------



## Shiny (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't worry about the 3 wood too much.  I have been playing for 3 years and still struggle with the 3 wood both off the tee and the deck.  3 Hybrid is the better club for me.


----------



## Dave B (Aug 2, 2012)

The first set of irons I ever bought is kept at my mothers house in the north east for when I visit  with an old set of MacGreggor steel heads which Americam Golf were selling off for Â£10 each. The only club missing was a driver so I bought a Â£10 Dunlop driver to throw in with the spare set about 3 years ago.

It's about 420cc and is easy to use. It's not quite up there with the top of the range drivers but I still get good distance and dispersion and there's nothing more satifying than going 10 yds + past somebody with their new all singing, dancing driver that cost the earth.

As for MD I've tried most top of the range fairways and there is nothing that will knock my MD F7 fairway out of the bag as it is the best wood I have used.  If I had to choose clubs between that and my R11, 4 wood the MD would be the keeper which indicates how highly I rate it.

You don't have to pay the earth for good solid equipment.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's got you the golf bug has struck well and truly!
Good luck with the negotiations for time.  
You've given yourself a great start to your new found addiction. 
Enjoy


----------



## Neil20 (Aug 2, 2012)

As a couple of members of this forum will attest to, I got down to 16 in 2 years with a full set of "gear4golf" clubs. The only exception being the putter which was kindly upgraded for me as my regular partner couldn't handle the "ting, ting, ting" noise that the gear4golf one added to my game (Which I thought was a shame as the noise was included at no extra cost!)


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 2, 2012)

A.B.R.L said:



			Cheers Neddy,

Hooked indeed! Now I need to use ALL my sales skills to negotiate "golf time" with the wife 

Click to expand...


Tell he you have another woman, it will make it easier....


----------



## Dje (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi every one,
Very new to this but thought I would just let you no about the guy and his TP12 dunlop clubs. 
Turn out he is a very goog friend of mine and an update to the story is, I played with him at Celtic manor this weekend on Roman road and he shot 69 using this very same starter kit. I myself a bit like the other gent in question use all of the NZ9 kit and play off of 8. I shot 73. Some times I guess it's not just the kit that gets you around.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2012)

Dje said:



			Hi every one,
Very new to this but thought I would just let you no about the guy and his TP12 dunlop clubs. 
Turn out he is a very goog friend of mine and an update to the story is, I played with him at Celtic manor this weekend on Roman road and he shot 69 using this very same starter kit. I myself a bit like the other gent in question use all of the NZ9 kit and play off of 8. I shot 73. Some times I guess it's not just the kit that gets you around.
		
Click to expand...

Which guy are you referring to?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Matty said:



			Don't overlook the option of second hand either. I'm using Callaway x18 irons that I got second hand from a pro shop when I started off. Still using them now and no major worries - a great set of irons in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

My mate has a set of these he's asked me to move on for him, in a sun mountain bag, he wants Â£200 and they are like new!


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 17, 2012)

Dje said:



			Hi every one,
Very new to this but thought I would just let you no about the guy and his TP12 dunlop clubs. 
Turn out he is a very goog friend of mine and an update to the story is, I played with him at Celtic manor this weekend on Roman road and he shot 69 using this very same starter kit. I myself a bit like the other gent in question use all of the NZ9 kit and play off of 8. I shot 73. Some times I guess it's not just the kit that gets you around.
		
Click to expand...

So, in July 2012 he was a beginner with a starter set of clubs and was having some lessons.  Now he hits a 69 around Celtic Manor.  Wow! Look out Rory!


----------

